# LDAP und AD



## javaProg (5. Dez 2006)

Hallo zusammen

Momentan muss ich mich in LDAP und AD einarbeiten. Es stellt sich die Frage was ich benutzten werde. Da ich nicht zu grossen Testaufwand betreiben möchte, benutze ich wahrscheinlich eine Penrose Server oder ApacheDS.
Bin mir aber auch noch nicht sicher über was JAVA. Spring Framewaork bietet da einiges Interessantes oder halt JNDI. Gibts es noch andere Dinge die gut sind? Habe in diesem Bereich nicht sehr viel Ahnung. Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen gemacht und kann mir da was empfehlen?

Gruss und Thx for replies


----------



## bronks (12. Dez 2006)

Ich hol das Thema hiermit wieder auf die erste Seite.


----------



## javaProg (13. Dez 2006)

Habe mich mal informiert und bin bei Spring hangengeblieben. WMI wäre noch möglich aber ist nicht puur JAVA. Mit Spring lässt sich das ganze recht schnell realisieren (schneller und einfacher als bei JNDI). Habe einen VS mit AD aufgestellt da MS noch ein bischen Tricky. ApacheDS ist gut um zu testen, brauche ich aber nicht mehr.
greets


----------

